
Ask HN: Tracking 'bad' decisions - edoceo
Assume the role of CTO for a start up. One must advise the company on &quot;the Way&quot;. Sometimes (many?) a decisision is made that is not in alignment with this path.<p>There is desire to say&#x2F;show &quot;I told you so&quot; or perhaps &quot;Your good idea sounds like the one I described four months ago, its about time&quot;<p>How do you track these decision points that you dont agree with?<p>Digging through email or chat or code takes a long time.<p>Any tips for tracking, logging, or some kind of capture?<p>Is there any real gain?
======
pm24601
Questions:

1\. why isn't your opinion respected?

2\. are you proposing something (as an advisor) or leading as a CTO?

3\. do you have internal credibility?

It sounds like you are not really the CTO in spite of the job title - if you
have to go back and say "see I told you so".

Much deeper issues happening here.

~~~
edoceo
#1 is what we seek the answer to.

#2 CTO

#3 Apparently not, its what we are currently evaluating

------
nwrk
Been exactly there. Started using Loomio[0] Open source, Selfhosted,
Collaborative Decision-Making and surprise many issue resolved.

When you and involved people voice the opinion, cast the vote in open and in
written - was like a miracle. It's also very easy to go back and review the
reasons / arguments.

Wish you good luck, not easy situation.

[0] [https://www.loomio.org/](https://www.loomio.org/)

